# Online site query - muaythaifactory, are they good?



## Mandirigma

So Im after some bits.

Some muay thai shorts and shin guards.

Ive seen bad reviews on muaythaistuff so not shpping there. Fighting stuff is expensive.

Muaythaifactory looks spot on but before I order, have you used them before?

If so, what was their service like?

Also, do you recommend any other places?

Thanks.


----------



## TheIceman5

What kind of shinguards your after? What is your budget?

I bought a pair of thai shorts from MuayThaiStuff about 10 months ago, had no problems with them at all.


----------



## Mandirigma

TheIceman5 said:


> What kind of shinguards your after? What is your budget?
> 
> I bought a pair of thai shorts from MuayThaiStuff about 10 months ago, had no problems with them at all.


Twins or Sandee. Windy ones are shorter then these brands.

Budget is cheap as possible for the make but def. a Thai brand.

Thansk for your reply fellah.


----------



## marc

The only muay thai factory i can seem to find is a US site, the shipping on the shinnies will more than likely ramp the price up making it cheaper to buy from a uk site, how soon do you need them ive got a fairtex order coming next week, ive got no prices as of yet as it is the first time ive dealt with them


----------



## Mandirigma

marc said:


> The only muay thai factory i can seem to find is a US site, the shipping on the shinnies will more than likely ramp the price up making it cheaper to buy from a uk site, how soon do you need them ive got a fairtex order coming next week, ive got no prices as of yet as it is the first time ive dealt with them


Thats the one.

Shins inc del is 80 bucks but was thinking of getting shorts which make up for the price.

Do you know how much approx are your Fairtex ones? Im not after them urgently but would be interested in purchasing from you (support a UK MMA forum fellah) pending on price.

Keep me updated please.

Seen these faritex, uk store for 40.

http://www.thaiboxingstore.co.uk/index.php/store/home/product/772

On that note, Im after this bag as well haha.

http://www.thaiboxingstore.co.uk/index.php/store/home/product/591

Will purchase as soon as you have them.


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I ordered some stuff off some US sites, and wow, customs f**k you over ..

I spent 40quid on a hoody, and had to pay 20quid tax

Then spent 200quid on clothing, had to spend 70quid on tax

da ****s

I used to have fairtex ones, dont do much Muay Thai now but I would reccomend Fairtex for sure .. and if Marc hooks you up, you have to buy from him !! otherwise, face a banning order from uk mma forum muhahahahahahaha ( i dont have that power .. yet )muhahahahaa


----------



## Mandirigma

Yeah, thats why if you order from abroad, always ask if they will make the item as a gift, then no taxes or levy charges.

yeah, fairtex ones would be cool, id be happy with them.

need some shorts though but dont fancy paying 20 as thats almost the price of a pair of jeans.


----------



## BRUN

just buy em from fightshop.com, Â£40, done


----------



## Mandirigma

BRUN said:


> just buy em from fightshop.com, Â£40, done


Too right mate, theyve ran out of the twins which are a good fit on me, will have to read about the sandee sizing.


----------

